# Does anyone hunt here?



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

I love to hunt and love eating wild game..we stock the freezer with deer meat every year, and now I am running out of it.
I am starting to get excited for dove season in September, (the breasts are excellent wrapped in bacon and grilled) and fall archery season for deer in October. 
So who hunts? What's your favorite thing to hunt and how do you like to cook it?


----------



## maciewhitehorn (Nov 12, 2012)

This is emilieanne, lol but i hunt ever year 

Only shot two does though:/ one with a .243 and one a 30-06 i think I'll stick with the 30-06.
Wanna start huntin turkey. I think im gunna have my brother take me i know how just no one to go with. 
I always hunt in South Carolina or West Virginia though!! 
I usually eat venison bites or make beef jerky and the turkey, well we put cracker boy on it and some other stuff. Its AMAZING!!

Again this is EmilieAnne


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

I love the 30-06 too! It's not bad recoil at all and just right for deer. 
I shoot a compound bow too. a Hoyt Vicxen. Of course I had to name my first goat after that bow. Lol
Where in WV do you hunt? My dad leases a cabin there and I usually go with him every year for rifle season. It's in Monongalea county.


----------



## maciewhitehorn (Nov 12, 2012)

OutdoorDreamer said:


> I love the 30-06 too! It's not bad recoil at all and just right for deer.
> I shoot a compound bow too. a Hoyt Vicxen. Of course I had to name my first goat after that bow. Lol


Thats awesome!! Hey, why wasnt that in my "wackiest goat name" thread??(; lol 
I had a Mathews for a short while til some dumb guy stole it 
It wasnt anything fancy because i was gunna use it for turkey & bow fishin. 
-emilieanne


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Now you got me determined to get me another Mathews. 
My cousin actually won 1st in the state with one of those old time bows for the state of florida 
Dunno why I didn't include that.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Come up to ga. We're overrun with turkey where I deer hunt! You can deer hunt too


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

I had a Hoyt Kobalt before I got my Vicxen bow. It was tiny and cute and easy to carry in the woods and lift into a tree stand.  had a short axle to axle length
Look on Craigslist and you might find a good deal on a nice used bow.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

OutdoorDreamer said:


> I had a Hoyt Kobalt before I got my Vicxen bow. It was tiny and cute and easy to carry in the woods and lift into a tree stand.  had a short axle to axle length
> Look on Craigslist and you might find a good deal on a nice used bow.


I probably will for my Christmas present (from me to me) lol. After the start of my kidding season so I can make some $$. Thanks for te good idea 
Love my kids- pm me!! Lol & alright ill come visit, and bring you my kids!!!!(;


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I wish I could hunt!! I would love it. With a bow, especially. 
We have family friends who have a large property with a huge amount of feral goats.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> I probably will for my Christmas present (from me to me) lol. After the start of my kidding season so I can make some $$. Thanks for te good idea
> Love my kids- pm me!! Lol & alright ill come visit, and bring you my kids!!!!(;


Our big bucks


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> Our big bucks


They're HUGE!!! 
Well compared to Florida anyway lol 
Have y'all ever seen a buck in Canada? Them things, if they were under my stand I would think it's gunna see me & attack me.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm from northern California  I've seen some big black tail and mule bucks lol. Never been out of the us ):


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> I'm from northern California  I've seen some big black tail and mule bucks lol. Never been out of the us ):


Dang:/ 
My family lives in Canada and my uncle hunts moose mostly but mule bucks and FEW white tail that are there. Lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

OutdoorDreamer said:


> I love the 30-06 too! It's not bad recoil at all and just right for deer.
> I shoot a compound bow too. a Hoyt Vicxen. Of course I had to name my first goat after that bow. Lol
> Where in WV do you hunt? My dad leases a cabin there and I usually go with him every year for rifle season. It's in Monongalea county.


I love my 243 and hate my 30-06. But might be because the 243 is old and made well and the 30-06 is very new. Any how I did hunt before I had kids and goats lol. My husband still hunts just got deer and bear tags....hope he doesn't get a bear I don't think I want to eat bear. But as for me its just coyotes.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I bought a 3030 today and I can't wait to try it out I like my 243 but I don't love it


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> I bought a 3030 today and I can't wait to try it out I like my 243 but I don't love it


Let us know how it goes!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I was raised a hunter. Rifle hunted till I was 18 and then went strictly archery. Just love the close encounters. Elk hunting for big bulls is my passion. I placed 2nd in the RMEF World calling contest 5 years ago. Called in and shot my last 6x6 bull at less than a foot away. I literally had to step backwards to swig my bow aim at the vitals. LOL! Talk about a rush!

I also enjoy mule deer, antelope, bear, and cougar hunting. Filled my once in a life time big horn sheep tag 15 years ago and hoping to draw a mnt Goat tag one of these years.

I could go on for days about hunting and experiences I've had. Love it! Live it! 

My husband thinks I'm a nut. Haha! Usually the other way around, right?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

BCG said:


> I was raised a hunter. Rifle hunted till I was 18 and then went strictly archery. Just love the close encounters. Elk hunting for big bulls is my passion. I placed 2nd in the RMEF World calling contest 5 years ago. Called in and shot my last 6x6 bull at less than a foot away. I literally had to step backwards to swig my bow aim at the vitals. LOL! Talk about a rush!
> 
> I also enjoy mule deer, antelope, bear, and cougar hunting. Filled my once in a life time big horn sheep tag 15 years ago and hoping to draw a mnt Goat tag one of these years.
> 
> ...


It is, but hey, it's alright! 
That's awesome!! OMG. I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> It is, but hey, it's alright!
> That's awesome!! OMG. I'm so jealous!!!


Me too


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> Me too


Let's go hunt with them!! haha


----------



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

Yay now i know im not the only animal loving hunter


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Bonfire98 said:


> Yay now i know im not the only animal loving hunter


Right?! Lol at least we know what goes into what we are eating


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

^bahahaha


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

What I'm saying!! 

That guy is just crazy.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well lovemykids you should have started this post sooner you could have just bought mine, I think its been shot like 10 times. I dont know how it is your way but here (fresno ca area) I cant find any ammo for it or any of my other guns except my 243 and my shot gun. Have fun with your new gun though


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> Let's go hunt with them!! haha


Haha! Come on out to Oregon! I'll call you in a bull. ::


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

BCG said:


> Haha! Come on out to Oregon! I'll call you in a bull. ::


My moms friend is moving back up there and actually wanted me to go with her & fly back..


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> Well lovemykids you should have started this post sooner you could have just bought mine, I think its been shot like 10 times. I dont know how it is your way but here (fresno ca area) I cant find any ammo for it or any of my other guns except my 243 and my shot gun. Have fun with your new gun though


I'm from northern California! Ammo is bountiful
Here in ga  how much you askin? I may buy it too and resell this one. I paid too much but I wanted one badly! Lol I may ship you ammo in trade. Hagaha


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh I was joking, I would break my husbands heart, it was my birthday gift. After that last school shooting everything is hard to come by, walmart is only allowed X amount of ammo to be shipped at a time, and then you can only buy 1 case at a time, even shot gun shells, just part of wonerful california I guess. where about from N. cali??? My parents have a place in susanvill and the deer live on their front pourch, Im surprised my husband didnt get tags for up there.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

All of you that get to hunt western game like elk and mule deer, I'm jealous! Lol all I've ever hunted is whitetail here in Pennsylvania, I must get out west someday and hunt something new!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> Ohhh I was joking, I would break my husbands heart, it was my birthday gift. After that last school shooting everything is hard to come by, walmart is only allowed X amount of ammo to be shipped at a time, and then you can only buy 1 case at a time, even shot gun shells, just part of wonerful california I guess. where about from N. cali??? My parents have a place in susanvill and the deer live on their front pourch, Im surprised my husband didnt get tags for up there.


I'm originally from Mount Shasta I lived in Chester, and Redding for short while as well. Dear tags in California just like everything else are ridiculously expensive! And my comment on that newspaper clipping is how stupid is that person because stores don't make meat!! Haha


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I know how your husband would feel about my husband a compound bow for his birthday two years ago he played with it maybe half a dozen times then gave it away. That thing was expensive lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I agree^^ they're lucky!! Lol I think I'm gunna go chill with my uncle in Canada during Huntin season!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No getting to hunt moose is by far being lucky!!!! One day when I get right Im taking my dad moose hunting, thats all he has ever really wanted to hunt. But I do have to admit as a child the only way my parents could make me eat meat was by saying it was elk meat lol.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> No getting to hunt moose is by far being lucky!!!! One day when I get right Im taking my dad moose hunting, thats all he has ever really wanted to hunt. But I do have to admit as a child the only way my parents could make me eat meat was by saying it was elk meat lol.


Lol I wanna eat another moose burger. Them things yummy!! mmmmm


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

OutdoorDreamer said:


> All of you that get to hunt western game like elk and mule deer, I'm jealous! Lol all I've ever hunted is whitetail here in Pennsylvania, I must get out west someday and hunt something new!


Muleys are fun to hunt, but Whitetail is much better eating, to me it's a lot like Chevon. Mule deer venison to me is strong, chalky and dry. A fat cow elk is best of all.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Somewhat off-topic but I sure would enjoy fishing trip about now!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> Somewhat off-topic but I sure would enjoy fishing trip about now!!


I have to agree!!! 
I practically was born fishin!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Let's go!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> Let's go!


Alright!!! 
I have "family" in the Bahamas we could stay there! lol


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I have over $10,000 in cash in the seat next to me I told my friend who owns a convenience store that I would see her later I was headed fishing! Lol. (It's her deposit I'm taking to the bank)


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> I have over $10,000 in cash in the seat next to me I told my friend who owns a convenience store that I would see her later I was headed fishing! Lol. (It's her deposit I'm taking to the bank)


Lol sounds good me to


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Geeze, now I'm hungry for trout, quail, squirrel, deer, elk, caribou (best thing ever), black bear bacon (yum). 

Jessica, if your DH does get a bear let me know. Just quarter and freeze it. If you aren't going to want it, my son is stationed at Camp Pendleton. I know a whole bunch of homesick, hungry, country raised Marines that would be very grateful take it off your hands for you.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Geeze, now I'm hungry for trout, quail, squirrel, deer, elk, caribou (best thing ever), black bear bacon (yum).
> 
> Jessica, if your DH does get a bear let me know. Just quarter and freeze it. If you aren't going to want it, my son is stationed at Camp Pendleton. I know a whole bunch of homesick, hungry, country raised Marines that would be very grateful take it off your hands for you.


Goathiker, that's so sweet 
Hopefully they give you some


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Black bear sausage is delicious


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

I hunt! This was my first year hunting but harvested a nice 5 point mule deer! My whole family has hunted their whole lives! And me and my dad love to hunt together! We hunt elk, deer, bear, moose, antelope, and geese!


----------



## Gunsmith48 (Jan 27, 2013)

I hunt Elk, white tails ,Muleys, Antelope & coyotes! Colorado isn't the place to be right now. There is forest fire 6 mile East of us. So far we hv lost 396 homes lost with 0% containment.
The picture that I'm attaching is from a pair of deer that I have seen around our property four yrs in a row past 5 years my wife was within 20 ft of them.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Gunsmith48 said:


> I hunt Elk, white tails ,Muleys, Antelope & coyotes! Colorado isn't the place to be right now. There is forest fire 6 mile East of us. So far we hv lost 396 homes lost with 0% containment.
> The picture that I'm attaching is from a pair of deer that I have seen around our property four yrs in a row past 5 years my wife was within 20 ft of them.


That doesn't even look real they're so pretty I miss seeing big deer. And I would suggest you start sticking sprinklers out the entire perimeter of your property sending prayers your way


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Gunsmith48 said:


> I hunt Elk, white tails ,Muleys, Antelope & coyotes! Colorado isn't the place to be right now. There is forest fire 6 mile East of us. So far we hv lost 396 homes lost with 0% containment.
> The picture that I'm attaching is from a pair of deer that I have seen around our property four yrs in a row past 5 years my wife was within 20 ft of them.


I love in Colorado also and there are a lot of fires here! I love to hunt and those are some NICE looking deer! Big!


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh I hunt! I started hunting when we lived in Texas and it has become on of ny favorite hobbies! I also love to spend some time doing archery tournaments. Let's see if I can list what I hunt...haha!

Dove 
12g Mossberg pump 
Taste delicious with a slice of jalapeno, wrapped in bacon and cooked in a crock with some BBQ sauce! 

Archery Deer
I have had lots of different bows but this year will be with a 2013 New Breed Seduction. Archery season is my favorite because the close encounters with the deer while sitting in a ground blind or tree stand is AMAZING!

Rifle Deer
Savage 22-250

And then in the off season, my hubby and I do 3D tournaments, skeet shoots, technohunt and bowfishing.


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

OutdoorDreamer said:


> All of you that get to hunt western game like elk and mule deer, I'm jealous! Lol all I've ever hunted is whitetail here in Pennsylvania, I must get out west someday and hunt something new!


You need to make Texas a stop too! Not the biggest body on their deer but oh my gosh!! I loved hunting Texas when I lived there. Whitetail, Axis, javalina, wild pig, jack rabbit! I sure miss it living here...the hunting just isn't the same in PA.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Texas would be a blast too. You can pretty much hunt year round there because something is always in season.


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh yes! And squirrels, hogs, rabbits, coyotes, raccoons and I think crow are all year round freebies  I miss it so much! And hog hunting was free...here in PA they charge around $200 for a hog hunt...ugh!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Nubian_Mama said:


> Oh yes! And squirrels, hogs, rabbits, coyotes, raccoons and I think crow are all year round freebies  I miss it so much! And hog hunting was free...here in PA they charge around $200 for a hog hunt...ugh!


Wow! I don't know if you need a tag in GA. My husband hit a wild hog one time years ago on his way to work


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh gosh! Was he ok? We have had several friends in TX hit wild hogs and one of them had a totalled dually truck and spent weeks in the hospital. They are such a nuisance and hazard. They eat fawns, tear up acres of farm land, will eat calves and any other baby livestock, and they are very aggressive...I will never understand PA and charging for hog hunting...in ny opinion, it should be open season.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Nubian_Mama said:


> Oh gosh! Was he ok? We have had several friends in TX hit wild hogs and one of them had a totalled dually truck and spent weeks in the hospital. They are such a nuisance and hazard. They eat fawns, tear up acres of farm land, will eat calves and any other baby livestock, and they are very aggressive...I will never understand PA and charging for hog hunting...in ny opinion, it should be open season.


I agree taking care of a huge amount of property in just a very small amount time but yeah he was fine I think he hit it in his Passat he said I believe it was a young 40-50 lb pig
that was before we were together


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Just got draw result....I put in for archery antelope, mule deer, and elk. Didn't draw a thing! Unsuccessful, unsuccessful, unsuccessful.  Good thing I can buy general season archery deer and elk tags.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

BCG said:


> Just got draw result....I put in for archery antelope, mule deer, and elk. Didn't draw a thing! Unsuccessful, unsuccessful, unsuccessful.  Good thing I can buy general season archery deer and elk tags.


Oh man!


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

BCG said:


> Just got draw result....I put in for archery antelope, mule deer, and elk. Didn't draw a thing! Unsuccessful, unsuccessful, unsuccessful.  Good thing I can buy general season archery deer and elk tags.


Oh man..:-( what a bummer!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Let's share some trophy pics. This is my 2011 archery bull.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

BCG said:


> Let's share some trophy pics. This is my 2011 archery bull.


Very nice


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice bull!

Here is my archery buck from 2011. My last buck I killed. I'm a meat hunter so I go for whatever is legal to fill my freezer.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

I do taxidermy too. I get to see a lot of big bucks come through my shop each season. I just wish I had a chance at one myself! Lol


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

OutdoorDreamer said:


> Nice bull!
> 
> Here is my archery buck from 2011. My last buck I killed. I'm a meat hunter so I go for whatever is legal to fill my freezer.


Hey that's a nice little buck! And the meat was good too I bet.  Great shot placement, by the way.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

OutdoorDreamer said:


> I do taxidermy too. I get to see a lot of big bucks come through my shop each season. I just wish I had a chance at one myself! Lol


I'm a taxidermist as well! Here's a ranched bull I mounted a few years ago


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

BCG said:


> I'm a taxidermist as well! Here's a ranched bull I mounted a few years ago


Nice! Those ranch animals are always cool to work on. I had some ranch bucks this year to do, the palmation on those antlers was crazy.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

That's fun. One of our friends got to spend a week on one of the big whitetail ranches, helping them collect semen for embryo transplants. He's got some unbelievable pictures of those monsters!


----------

